# A Laundry Question



## Kathleen in WI (Nov 27, 2003)

I hope someone has a great idea to help me here. Apparently I dripped something greasy on my favorite shirt. I didn't notice it so I washed and dried it like I normally do. Then I noticed the spot.  Is there any way of getting it out? I am thinking it is from butter or something. I have a tendency of wearing my food. I should have known to look before laundering.

Any ideas?

Thanks!
Kathleen in FL


----------



## Fryegirl (Sep 16, 2006)

I've never tried it but my cousin swears by Lestoil. Rub some in the spot ad re-wash.


----------



## Kathleen in WI (Nov 27, 2003)

Wonderful! I'll write that down and get some. Thank you.


----------



## gran26 (Sep 17, 2007)

I've had good luck with lye soap. If the garmet was not dryed in a dryer you should be able to remove the stain. In my experience the dryer seems to 'set' a stain where it
is much harder to remove.

Good luck.


----------



## Kathleen in WI (Nov 27, 2003)

Yes, it was dried in the dryer.  That's why I am worried that I won't be able to get it out.


----------



## Tilly (Oct 16, 2007)

Put cornstarch baby powder on the stain and rub it in. I always seem to find those 'oh, yeah, i had a burger drip down my shirt and forgot to tell you' stains after they go through the dryer. Rub the powder in really well, let set for a day or so, any rewash. Now, sometimes this works and sometimes not, and sometimes I've had to repeat the process 2-3 times. Seems to work better on Hubby's cotton/poly work shirts and my poly blouses than on pure cotton....

Tilly


----------



## Kathleen in WI (Nov 27, 2003)

Hmm. Very interesting. I'll have to give it a shot (especially since I forgot to get some Lestoil when I was at the store)


----------



## Steffiej (Jul 7, 2007)

I've had good luck with cola. I pour about 1 cup in the wash after it fills, along with detergent and run it through.


----------



## Just Little Me (Aug 9, 2007)

I use dish soap on ALL stains. It was made to break down food. I have never had a food stain on any of the baby's clothes.
Rub it in and wash.


----------



## Kathleen in WI (Nov 27, 2003)

Just Little Me, you are my hero!  The dish soap did the trick. I am doing a happy dance now.  Thank you.


----------

